# DLA4 vs. UCA3



## Lovely760 (Mar 21, 2017)

I just got accepted yesterday.

I live closer to DLA4, would it be worth it to switch to UCA3?

Any tips or recommendations to help me get started?

Thanks!


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

You'll never get a shift at uca3...too many people there


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Benzri is correct, you'll be lucky to get four hours at UCA3


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol that's every warehouse in los angeles including dla4.


----------

